# 2015 beetle spoiler re-install??



## vdubsurfer (Dec 9, 2015)

My neighbor has a 2015 beetle with factory spoiler.
He said someone tried to steal it one night a few months ago and it has been very loose ever since.
Well, yesterday while driving down the road it fell off. Some scratches and paint chips buy overall ok.

He let me take a look at it and the bottom of the spoiler seems to only have 2 small push in style pins.
Looks like they push into the grommet on top of the trunk, but I could not get these little suckers to go down far enough to clip inside the grommets.
(I will try and get pics up later)

Anyone ever deal with this? thanks


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

They are bolted and taped on? Sounds like it hasn’t been installed correctly 

They don’t just fall off


----------



## speed_racer84 (Jun 21, 2004)

Bolts on from inside the hatch. But if the threads in the spoilers are stipped you may need a new spoiler.


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

That's crazy. Reminds me of my new 1964 beetle in the day ,that some jerk ripped off my 2 front seats. :banghead::banghead:


----------

